# Jazzle's 225 X2 New Car Day!



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

[album][/album][album][/album]New to audis (previously a VW guy) had it a week and have put my new wheels on. There 3sdm 0.05's 8.5 / 9.5J. My car is a 225 Quattro and I believe all else is standard apart from my wheels


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

welcome to the tt forums 
nice looking wheels 
VAG is all the same family anyway

the last car i had was a new beetle ; )


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Car and wheels look very nice. Might want to think about lowering the car sometime. It would set off the wheels even better.

Brian


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh I have, I'm gutted my golfs coilovers won't go I to this as I would of used them but after the wheels I have to do saving up now before anything else


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks really good, but it looks like a 4x4 :lol: get saving for coils


----------



## pats3poa (Jul 17, 2012)

Jake nice choice in wheels mate!! 
I can see where you're going with this & it's going to look sweet!

Pat


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Looks good Buddy!  ...
... What tyre sizes are you running front and rear? I'm contemplating a set of 18's in 8.5 front and 9.5 at the back and am wondering just how much space there will be and what size spacers I'll need to avoid any rubbing ... 
... is there much room in there? Especially once it's sitting nearer to the ground??? ... :?:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

We've just started doing these wheels, absolutely love the look. Time to get the stance sorted! 8)


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Reminds me of the old Ferrari F40 wheels

http://www.ferraripartsexchange.com/Spe ... heelD8.jpg


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Love those buddy!


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Is that the ODEN near Finsbury Park?


----------



## pats3poa (Jul 17, 2012)

adajason said:


> Is that the ODEN near Finsbury Park?


No it's the ODEN in Exeter, Devon

Pat


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Love those wheels and have been waiting to see them on a TT, def needs slamming and spacers and will look awesome.

I can help with both so feel free to pm or email me for some prices when the time comes.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Dooleyz (Jun 25, 2012)

Good job i didnt order them then would need to see it stanced correctly to see wether they work or not got any more pictures mate?


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Will get more pics up once lower. Have got some THS top Engine mounts to go on now and a powerlex Dogbone mount. Also picking up some porsche goodies for it. Fitted my new headunit, what a pain in the A! Ages of looking and then realising mine doesnt have a pre-wired ignition live! Will have to wire in a switched live at some point, but currently running it on a permenant live and just making sure to remember to disconect my fascia when i get out the car!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Few new pictures. Still not lower but hey we all love instagram.










My honeycomb rear exhaust cut out










New Porsche oil & coolant caps



















More updates later tonight/ tomorrow!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Us spec front plate insert. Needs work to be in place and paint too.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jazzle said:


> Us spec front plate insert. Needs work to be in place and paint too.


Errr???????????????????????


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

US Spec front insert ...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jazzle said:


> US Spec front insert ...


I get that but seems to mess with the front of the car (IMO of course)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

jbell said:


> Jazzle said:
> 
> 
> > US Spec front insert ...
> ...


What he's really saying is its pointless and looks rubbish (all in his and my opinion)


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

As what i used to tell people when i was part of UKMKIVS 'each to their own' I am going for the US spec look as i now have a rear US bumper. In my honest opinion also i wasnt 100% on it, as i didnt know what sort of look it would give until i had it in hand. Ill wait till its all painted and lined up and then ill decide.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... good for you! ...
... I never understand the attitude on any forum where it's ok to say 'your car is rubbish' and then justify it by saying 'that's just my personal opinion'... it might be my opinion that your wife is ugly- but it wouldn't be OK for me to say it- it's fair enough to say it's not to your taste, but why take the time to slag off somebody else's build if you don't like it? ...
I for one, find it refreshing that you are trying something new- and the US front bumper isn't something for me- BUT, I do like the rear spec bumpers with the small number plate recess- and seeing as the front hasn't been fitted or painted it's too early to wade in and say "what a waste of time" or "it's rubbish" ...

... I really hope you pull it off- because if everybody's car on here looked the same- then the forum would be a really boring place ...

  

Steve


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I ended up selling it to a mate with an S3 as im quite new to TT's so dont know apparently what the 'IN' thing is with them yet. But im quite a fan of doing things how i want as at the end of the day its my car and what to me may look good to others wont and what someone elses car who thinks its amazing looking i may find rather dull and horrid. This is why it good to do things how you think because its like when everybody has thesame sort of looking car. It may look good bt boy o boy do they look boring. Push the boat out 

RANT OVER


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

It's always good to see fresh thinking and new ideas. Go for it. If you don't like it once you done it you can always undo it. Don't worry about the rest of us, it's your car and it's nice to put your own twist on it.
Cheers, will try to sort out a meet soon so we get to see you and the car in the flesh.
Stewart


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Totally agree about trying new ideas. I was only stating my opinion and would never expect you to listen.

If you ever sell the rear bumper, I'll have it off you. Love the American rear bumper


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry i dont think i will be selling the US rear, it wasnt exactly cheap either! But still i think cheaper than what a V6 front is.


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Thought I'd post up a pic


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Good effort chap!
You old enough to remember the ABC next to boots?

If you ever see a 'rat/shat look' black Quattro in Exeter is prob me!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Only 21 so no ha. Any features that will define yours?


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like its been in a breakers yard for a year and hasn't sold as its so shat.
If the tyres were a tenner each when new then I am very surprised.

Going to gwithian surfing tomorrow so hopefully they won't disintegrate on me as can't get new boots fitted until next week


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where did you get the bumper from and also if u don't mind me asking how much did it cost you ?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... it's ok to say 'your car is rubbish'...'


Your car's rubbish. 



tonksy26 said:


> ... I ...would never expect you to listen...


Sorry, Tonks, did you say something? :roll:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

What happened to your post, Steve? :?


----------



## audit guy (Oct 6, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

So haven't updated this for a while, I now have ThS engine mounts which I don't really need to post a photo up as they look the same. I have had the boring things spending on for a while. Cambelt, waterpump, thermostat, engine mount bracket, wheel swap, and a freshly dented rear bumper from a moron in a Porsche cayenne. I should have a photo of my new air filter which is a BMC Race one.

Should have some new pictures to throw up aswell


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Get some more pics up of those wheels, these are the exact wheels I'm looking at getting.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking toward to seeing the bumpers on the car. Also love those wheels btw!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Might change my wheels but not sure

I have had these bbs's since last year and after about half a year of my 3sdms I think I want a change but wonder what you all think. My bbs's are 18 x 8j et43 with 15 mm adapters as these are 5x112 not like the typical 5x100. I haven't swapped them yet but wonder what people think?




























Here is a pic of my air filter


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

3SDM's are no longer on the car, the RSII's are and wow the difference. The weight difference is great. My steering feels lighter and its a better driving feel.




























I just desperatly need it lower now!


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

So you selling the wheels? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Jazzle said:


> I just desperatly need it lower now!


I'd say you need to sort out the horrific tyre wear too ;-)
Was that a front or rear wheel with the almost bald inner edge?


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I know i thought it was so bad, when they were on they seemed to have quite some camber. It was a rear and i believe it was the left side. But im not selling them either.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Jazzle said:


> But im not selling them either.


 :evil:


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

The old man thinks I should but I'm tempted to get them either fully polished or run 9.5's all round. I'm rather fond of my bbs's now


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Seling my 3sdms. Also theres a few new things in the woodwork that will be here this week! Especially something amazing that i have been after for ages! Keep peeled


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Got myself a brand new genuine Votex rear spoiler in a box with all the original bonding etc, I can't believe I got one brand new!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a set of New audi Votex side skirts which I may part with if your going the full Hogg !


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't really see much of a difference in them compared to normal skirts, or maybe it's just my eyes.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't have them fitted to my car, they are new and unpainted, they fit on top the standard sills, a little deeper looking


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

What sort of dollar are you after?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll dig em out and pm you a pic or two tomorrow so you can see them


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Few pictures of my Votex Spoiler before painting and realy fitting




























I havent yet had it painted as im waiting to do a bunch of work all at once.

Also i have bought a new Coolant sensor and TB Gasket with Carb Cleaner to clean out my horrific dirty TB that i doubt has ever been cleaned!










Was all in about £28 from TPS


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

OK so a while since ive posted. I have since this got a 3 Bar grill fitted now and also a german LHD Rear lens so i have symmetrical rear lights now!





Still awaiting my rear US bumper, votex spoiler, catch can & Bilstein B16's to be fitted when i have time!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Photo time

Thats 2 mountain bikes in there. Still had front seats up



Got myself the bargain of the century here!









All read rears



Going for paint next week, so will have the rear US bumper on, Votex Spoiler, V6 Front bumper. The week after should be sitting low while ive been waiting to get my Bilstein B16's back from repair.


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Front bumper although theres lots of imperfecttions so is back with the bodyshop rectifying it



US Rear bumper is all good though





Votex Spoiler fitted and on.

Bumpers will be on this week when i have time.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Jazzle said:


> As what i used to tell people when i was part of UKMKIVS 'each to their own' I am going for the US spec look as i now have a rear US bumper. In my honest opinion also i wasnt 100% on it, as i didnt know what sort of look it would give until i had it in hand. Ill wait till its all painted and lined up and then ill decide.


Want to sell me the rear bumper? Lol

Nice car mate


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Think you have missed your chance. Was for sale for a while but seems like he's decided to stick it on himself now.

About time jazzle, will look the dogs dangles once all fitted. Although you should have smothered the plate recess on the front


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Looks great , I need a v6 front bumper in my life


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Think it will look spot on with the US rear and V6 front. Will be interesting to see the side profile, to see if the front and rear are now lower than the sides.

Looks better with these wheels, wasn't a fan of the F40 lookalikes


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Loving the bumpers!

Where did you get the us rear from? I'm looking for one!


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking nice- where did you get the all red rears from?

Cheers


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, I got the all red rear light from eBay for about £15 bargain! The rear US Bumper I got from Audi but wasn cheap!!


----------



## tgarvie (Aug 14, 2013)

Really tastefully done imo! Lovd those rears & the vortex spoiler, can't wait to get my 225 now, you've made my list of mods dramatically increase haha


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

tgarvie said:


> Really tastefully done imo! Lovd those rears & the vortex spoiler, can't wait to get my 225 now, you've made my list of mods dramatically increase haha


Im glad i have muhaha. Its also Votex not Vortex, if you search that you may find nothing.


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Thought i was due an update on here!

I may do a build up advent calender of mod photos for you all! (Starting late i know but will be fun)

18th



Red Leather is installed!! Love how this looks against the black!

Keep your eyes peeled at least 10 other mods to be shown


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Wierdly the camera makes the red leather look a little oddly coloured. It isnt. Its sexy hooker red


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

winning results with the v6 bumper and votex spoiler, id love a v6 bumper on mine 

and black on red will look really good


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Red leather [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Now with the matching red leather door cards too!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Very dirty, and not the best looking image of it lower but the coilovers are on it.



Another pic from this morning



I have shorter droplinks in the front and these are fully down. Cant get it any lower. I think i may need adjustable topmounts now.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, they will really hide the blood stains.


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Wow, they will really hide the blood stains.


From being a seriel killer or picking up a lady on a corner at the that special monthly time!? :lol:


----------



## chrisbaker42 (Dec 3, 2013)

Love the seats


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

More photo content













And my new wheels that ive just sent in for refurb


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Time for some more photos


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Jazzle said:


> Time for some more photos


Wow! Simply stunning! New wheels look awesome and that spoiler looks spot on too!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the car and nice choice on the seats


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Car looks sweet. Have you sold the standard red seats?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, old interior sold to a member on here.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Jazzle said:
> 
> 
> > Time for some more photos
> ...


+1

J
Xx


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, 6 years since posting any updates... And there virtually isn't any. Hasn't been driven much at in the last 3/4 years just been inside the garage!



















Lockdown has been the time the appreciate what a great car this is! It's had all necessary service bits done and cambelt etc.

Lots of things planned whilst this Lockdown is going on!


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Very impressed with your 'build' and the changes. A little shocked to see the mountain bikes inside though, given the love & care you've put into the car. I've seen roof racks for the bikes mounted to the rear hatch - apparently works very well.

I can see why you don't wan't to use headliner fabric. Thought to try to glue the fabric on top of plastic material covered headliner fabric (non-absorbent material so glue will stick) and then apply that to the headliner fiber base?


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

New car day. A real Clean 225 example and one that will be left as is and not touched!

Other than some minor tarting up the car will stay as it was built. I think it will be a nice one to appreciate and keep.


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

did you sell the black speedlines ?


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

did you sell the black speedlines ?


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got the BBS & The 3 Piece RS Splits still.

Both will be off the car this week as got some standard wheels going back on the car.


----------

